# Double Battery Box - 210Rs



## BigJoeCamper (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for a Double Battery Box that can house 2-Group 24 batteries for use on my 210RS. Unfortunately, most of the ones I have found are too large for the double battery box holder that is built in the A-frame. As an example, Todd Marine makes a double box that is just a bit too big for the standard box.

Has anyone found one that fits the Outback double battery box holder? Running two single battery boxes is a pain to get the covers off each one for maintenance.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Try calling Matt in parts at Lakeshore rv, they have abox thats holds two side by side. the number is 231 788 2040 or www.lakeshore-rv.com. Good luck, hope this helps.


----------

